
How Do We Know Trump's Inaugural Crowd Size? - artsandsci
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/01/how-will-we-know-trumps-inaugural-crowd-size/513938/?single_page=true
======
jrnichols
"The National Park Service no longer issues public estimates of crowd size."

And this is the biggest reason that the Dept of the Interior told the NPS to
cease tweeting. Had nothing to do with a Trump order (like a lot of twitter
speculated) but because the Park Service is supposed to avoid the crowd
estimate debates.

